# Audio Advice Open Day July 18th



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

Hiya folks

Just a quick post to say hello and to inform you of our Open Day

Hope some of you are available to call by.

We will have some of the best demo cars in the UK at our shop and you are all welcome to come in for a listen. Hopefully some of you will enter the Show & Shine too :wave:


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

Would of loved to pop along to this ... as a few of my friends are up for SMCS on the sunday with some top quality show car's would have been perfect but we will be detailing the car's all day

Will you's be along to SMCS on the Sunday ?


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*show*



diamond_ross said:


> Would of loved to pop along to this ... as a few of my friends are up for SMCS on the sunday with some top quality show car's would have been perfect but we will be detailing the car's all day
> 
> Will you's be along to SMCS on the Sunday ?


we will yes - we have a 12 car stand and the rest of the demo cars will be on the EMMA stand

most of the guys will be detailing their cars at the shop for our 'show & shine' so you're very welcome to join in :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Iain,

Are you going to be doing any one day deals on supplying and fitting any parrot kits.....say the 9100? Haha...

I'll probably pop along anyway


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Count me in mate got your voicemail about it also


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll see you there Iain - looking forward to a day of shiny-ness and noise! :buffer: :doublesho


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

I will be there :thumb::thumb: O so will the wee mini:lol::lol:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

might pop along to this


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Reckon I will be along seeing as its on my doorstep, good opportunity for a few snaps.
Which Mini will you bring, the traveller?


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*more news*

A bit more news about our open day.........

We have just received confirmation that Fast Car magazine will be covering our Open Day in their magazine!!

So why not call by and see if you can get your car mentioned in the magazine?

See you all there

Thanks

Iain


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Will 'Slow Car' be coming too so's mine can get in it?


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

Iain mate was good to meet you at the weekend i was the one with Chris with the two tone corsa at louden castle gave you some cards


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I take it this is still on? Anyone still going?

I'm gonna try an drop along at some point.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Still on!

Iain texted me last night to ask if I was going, and my pal Billy was taking his car round to Iain's place this morning.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

If the missus doesn't tie me down, I'll come along too:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd forgotten all about this, hope the weathers nice. Thanks for the reminder. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Forgot about this also i'm working at 10am local then if i have time i will head down.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Great day guys, nice to meet up with freinds too. Billys wee mini traveller stole the show:thumb:but there were some nice builds all round.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Agreed!

Billy's was right up there with the best of them. There were some other topppers too - like the Caddy Van and of course the Golf and Fiesta with their immense installs.

Thanks to Iain and Stewart for sorting us out with a cool day of fine sights and sounds!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Billys car was great, nothing seemed out of place and everything looked original, but best for me was the "highlander" car, what a paint job.
Not that I would have said no to any of the cars there mind you.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Great day guys, nice to meet up with freinds too. Billys wee mini traveller stole the show:thumb:but there were some nice builds all round.


I'll second all of that! :thumb:

Was to good catch up and hang loose for a while! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Alan, a bit 'off topic', but nice to meet you and soak up some polishing advice. 

Lovely car you've got too! - and thanks for letting me sit in it and enjoy some comfort from a nice modern car!

regards,

Dennis


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Some very nice installs on show......

No doubt I will see them all again tomorrow at the car show in Edinburgh!

:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Some of the motors today


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Couple more


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> Alan, a bit 'off topic', but nice to meet you and soak up some polishing advice.
> 
> Lovely car you've got too! - and thanks for letting me sit in it and enjoy some comfort from a nice modern car!
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis,

Nice to meet you too and the wee green mini! :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Thanks to all*

Thanks again for calling in with us - we appreciate it :thumb:

Had a great day with lots of people calling in through the day to ask about audio

Cheers :wave:


----------

